

Can cascades be predicted? - wallflower
https://research.facebook.com/publications/680551081983090/can-cascades-be-predicted-/

======
miduil
Yes, but it depends on how much data you've got and how much computational
effort you put into this data. (And obviously some luck) Can't await reading
their paper later today...

